

The Year(s) of the Growing Startup - justin
http://blog.uservoice.com/entries/the-years-of-the-growing-startup

======
rrwhite
Thanks for all the support and upboat love. Happy to answer (almost) any
questions. :)

Richard White, Founder/CEO, UserVoice

~~~
rdl
Congrats! What exactly did you mean by "correct hiring mistakes" -- hire
missing people, or did you change the team through deletion and replacement as
well?

Very minor nit: Is the big red "feedback" floating button on the side
something you think is generally the best way to deploy the product? (I mean,
I can see why you'd emphasize it given that it is your own product, but it
both occluded content and was visually distracting as I scrolled).

~~~
rrwhite
A bit of both actually. There was only one truly bad hire. The rest was a
result of good people being put in positions that weren't optimal for their
skillset.

We do think it's one of the better way to deploy the product because one of
the biggest challenges is breaking people's expectations that you don't care
about their feedback. Having said that your concern is on point. We've got
something on the way to address that.

~~~
rdl
Do you think you could have worked effectively out of a 3BR apartment type
place as live/work? Or does having a genuinely separate home vs. work make a
big difference?

I'm seriously considering doing a 5-7BR house in the Peninsula for one or more
security/enterprise/government startups -- with people either living there
part-time or not at all. I just like the "villa" style environment, with nice
kitchen, residential bathrooms, etc., for <20 people. For this space, avoiding
becoming "corporate" and boring for an extra year or two is probably worth it
-- for a consumer or even consumer-business company, maybe that is less of a
concern.

